# Black Library Audio Book Question



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello guys and girls  Okay, so I am interested in purchasing a Black Library Audio Book, however I was wondering if it was in CD Format? If so, will it be able to play on my laptop, as that way I can listen to it while I am on Heresy-Online rather than have by CD Player on at the same time. Thanks in advance :victory:


----------



## xClampy (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah matey, it CD format bud. Your laptop will be able to play CD's without any problems matey, providing you have either a CD rom, DVD Rom or a BD-rom (Thats bluray mate).


----------

